
Are developer certifications worth it nowdays? - brunosaboia
When I was starting my career as a software developer, around 2004, there was a lot of talks regarding certifications. I remember that companies even advertise themselves as good places to work because they paid for employees&#x27; certifications.<p>But now it seems that this hype faded off. Since I am a senior engineer now, I look through the CV of candidates, and there is rarely a &quot;new gen&quot; developer with any certifications. I do not care about it too much when I am performing interviews, anyway.<p>But the question is: are certifications any good?  Do they help you to get a better salary in your current position? Do they help you to find a new job? Or are they mostly pointless?
======
HNNewer
they've always been only money burners, because certifications are tight to
specific technologies, that gradually are disappearing with the time (Think to
all those MSCE Windows Server 2000, 2003 or old RedHat ones).

They are totally pointless nowadays.

